# Best TAXIDERMY Around Houston Area ?????



## buckcrshr (Nov 8, 2010)

Who is the best and most reasonable taxidermy around the Houston area for doing a whitetail shoulder mount? 

I know that you get what you pay for, but i dont want to pay $600 for a mount. 

Also, if you have had experience with a taxidermy whether good or bad, please feel free to comment.

Any recommendations will be appreciated.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Tri State has always done great work for me and buddies, at a fair price,with reasonalbe turnaround.


----------



## FISHUNTER (Dec 4, 2007)

All my work has been done by Manning Taxidermy off of Barker Cypress. He does a hell of a job. Look him up online.


----------



## Casey C (Dec 7, 2004)

If money is no object, Conroe Taxidermy owned by Mike Simpson is the best I have seen, particularly with African Game.


----------



## TexasSnowStorm (Jun 28, 2009)

David Majors out in Cypress


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Depends on the quarry:

African game - Conroe Taxidermy (Mike Simpson)
South Pacific and Rocky Mountain game - B&B Taxidermy
Whitetail Deer and Exotic Deer - Major Creations (David Majors)

Fish ... eh, I have mine done in Florida.
Ducks and Geese ... Steve German in West Lake is hands down one of the best in the country.

David Majors is at 475 last time I checked ... (fyi)


----------



## SBE (Aug 15, 2005)

I've been very pleased with Howard's work at Wildlife Re-Creations off Kuykendahl. One man shop that does all the work himself and not someone's helper. (281) 583-2390


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

i use larry dossman out in cyp...but there is a taxidermy right off of cypress rosehill dont know anything about him though


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Alief Taxidermy ..... he has done good work for numerous frined and family memebrs for years .... as far as prices go they are mostly the same, but quality is huge ...

Do your homework


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Dont skimp on price my friend. You are going to look at this thing for 25+ years.... break that down to an annual price and your upfront cost will be alot more justifiable.

I have used Reeves Taxidermy on all my deer (and he did an EXCELLENT job) and he is in the $500-$550 range.... I wasnt happy with the bobcat he did for me, so I started looking elsewhere for future work. Palmer's in Laporte is putting out some excellent shoulder mounts and there are many floating around my office that he did for clients and coworkers.... stop by all the shops and take a look at their work before you do anything.

After what I have seen, my next deer will go to Palmers... he has done exceptional jobs on my birds as well....


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Dossman Taxidermy. Reasonable price and does nice work.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

I'll second B & B. They have only done a blue goose, and a couple of hides for me, but service was good, and final product good also.

THE JAMMER


----------



## famousunknown (Aug 13, 2005)

Major Creations in Cypress is good and fair. Turnaround is good as well.


----------



## brian02 (May 24, 2006)

Diamond E in Humble, 281-782-2969, He has done a corsican ram and a bobcat for me. He is very reasonable on price.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Jimmy Sparks "Horns N Such" on the web--Rosenburg off 36--Great Life Like Work for sure--He gets all my mounts.

swamp


----------



## mongoHunter (Feb 19, 2010)

David Major has done great work for me in the past, and he has very reasonable prices.


----------



## curious (Apr 5, 2006)

Conroe Taxidermy. They are the best. Pay the money. Look at what it cost you to shoot it. If it's a good one and you're proud of it, use them.


----------



## bspeegle (Jan 28, 2006)

David Majors for sure.


----------



## drathe3112 (May 30, 2008)

SBE said:


> I've been very pleased with Howard's work at Wildlife Re-Creations off Kuykendahl. One man shop that does all the work himself and not someone's helper. (281) 583-2390


X10

He does all the work for the North Houston Delta Waterfowl executive committee and donates a duck mount every year to our banquet.










My IL buck done by Howard. Tell him Dan from Delta sent you in.

Some more of his work:


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Richard Reeve's of Reeve's Taxidermy does all my stuff. He did an awesome job on my full body bear mount!!


----------



## cypress (Oct 14, 2008)

David Majors, Majors Creations for sure !


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

My husband used B & B Taxidermy off of Jones Rd close to 1960. He had a shoulder mount of his white tail buck done there and they did a fantastic job and the service was GREAT. It looks beautiful above our fireplace! I will try and post some pictures from my home computer this evening.


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

http://www.taxidermybyjohn.com/default.asp


----------



## KimbleCountyHunter (Aug 18, 2005)

Another vote for B&B here...really good mount and reasonable cost!


----------



## WOODY2373 (Jan 3, 2007)

Cleven's in pasadena has done mine for 15yrs, good work and price isn't bad. Tell him Kevin sent you.


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

In Bryan, Tx. you will find Allen Palermo. He is the BEST there is...reasonable? No


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

*Need this year*

:dance:

Thanks for the info all.

:smile:


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Anybody used Hearns Taxidermy in Crosby? Thanks, Jason


----------



## ccfishin (Apr 25, 2005)

As others have said, David Majors at Major Creations. He has his prices online at http://www.majorcreationstaxidermy.com


----------



## spoonripper (Apr 4, 2009)

My brother lives in Katy and he had some work done with B&B. Really nice work!


----------



## T-Muney (Aug 12, 2005)

Palermo in Bryan is the best but not cheap. If your going to look at it everyday you might as well spend the money to have it done right.


----------



## STRORM (Mar 31, 2009)

*Taxidermist*

*I will say that Jerry Overall in New Caney is good , he did my wifes first deer .....excellent results. only charged her 325 since it was her first buck. he was a little slow but worth the wait ! *
*He stays very busy this time of year is the only reason he is a little slower...*
*good luck*


----------



## FarmHunter (Jan 7, 2008)

Anybody used Hearns Taxidermy in Crosby? Thanks, Jason 

I have used Hearns for the last 5 years. SUPERIOR work and great people.


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Alief Taxidermy - Bobby Peterson

I've had 3 shoulder mounts and a european mount done by him. Couldn't be happier with the work.

www.alieftxtaxidermy.com


----------



## Bilat Lures (Aug 22, 2007)

Coastal Creations

www.coastaltaxidermy.com


----------



## thebach (Apr 13, 2005)

I use Waller Taxidermy
Call Brad @ 713-202-4652


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Exotic Wildlife in Deer Park, 713-498-0068. He has done several for me and the price is very fair.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Any south of houston? Brazoria co maybe? Needing to get a European mount


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

B&B is high, but they do great work on deer.


----------



## Swamp Donkey (Jan 20, 2011)

Sliva Taxidermy in wallis is the absolute best there is south of houston. The detail is awesome. I believe the price is around 400 to 450.


----------



## DUKFVR (Aug 19, 2004)

SBE said:


> I've been very pleased with Howard's work at Wildlife Re-Creations off Kuykendahl. One man shop that does all the work himself and not someone's helper. (281) 583-2390


Howard does GREAT work!!


----------



## outriger (Jun 26, 2007)

Jimmy Sparks, Rosenberg. For the past 30 years.


----------

